# It was 11 years ago today.



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

When Logan almost became an only child again. Kylee was luckily too slow to go help and was just in the right position.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yowza


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wasn’t this the same child who narrowly missed being zapped after going back to get her boot?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes she was. lol


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

More Yowza


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One of the best videos ever!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

HOLY COW! Lucky you and you have the most adorable daughter ever!

Have a wonderful Christmas Wildcat!  🎅🎅


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

One very lucky young lady there Wild cat. 
Great video.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ahhhh... those Canadian summers! ....before the deep snow sets in and kids can't get outside to play!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh my gosh!!! What in the world was that in the video!?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

It was an app where you could overlay a rocket strike.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh please. There is no such app. you set off a missile within 300 feet of a place of residence. And now you are trying to cover your butt. And to use your little girl like that. Putting her in danger. How low can you go?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

You caught me.

That's why I had to move. lol


----------

